# Just some photos of myself. (some NSFW)



## casiocasio10

bob on bed by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




Untitled by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr






bobsleeping by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




Averynight by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr





(UUJ) by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## o hey tyler




----------



## Sw1tchFX




----------



## pgriz

I'm thinking that there's something to be said for having a bit of mystery...


----------



## o hey tyler

pgriz said:


> I'm thinking that there's something to be said for having a bit of mystery...



That something that is to be said is coincidentally: #YOLO


----------



## MiFleur

I am glad we don't see too much of these on the forum, frankly disgusting!


----------



## Josh66

You guys have no sense of humor...

#5 is ruined because he's chugging a water instead of a beer...
(Well, not 'ruined' ... but a can of beer is exactly what you would expect, lol.)

The last one is hilarious.


----------



## nola.ron

I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## JacaRanda

I certainly giggled!


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Ichiban!


----------



## Rick58

Well, I *WAS* thinking of getting some breakfast


----------



## jaomul

Funny in an unsettling way.


----------



## RobN185

I hate myself for liking these!


----------



## EIngerson

#8 is straight gangsta'. lol


----------



## cwcaesar

Yeah, this was not quite what I expected to see.  Reminds me of my college days.


----------



## kathyt

Hey baby, you think maybe?


----------



## Michael79

Robert I give you credit... you go a lot further then I would ever dare. While #2 is a little creepy for me, it also tells me you have a sensitive side to you!? A inner childhood. Keep rocking and cranking these photos out pimp daddy B.


----------



## IByte

Where's Mish Mish.  I'm going to like these based on courage.  Look like my hangover days.


----------



## cgipson1

Please don't encourage this kind of Attention Seeking behaviour! It isn't healthy!


----------



## mishele

This is my favorite of yours....
P4200005 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## The_Traveler

pgriz said:


> I'm thinking that there's something to be said for having a bit of mystery...



a great deal more mystery


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> This is my favorite of yours....
> P4200005 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



hahaha... I could use some of that right now!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

MiFleur said:


> I am glad we don't see too much of these on the forum, frankly disgusting!



Judgy McJudgerson.


----------



## jbkm1994

Seriously???


----------



## Trever1t

Oh look, it's Randy! (from my name is Earl)


----------



## Pallycow

...just....why....?


----------



## Mully

You know people will not be able to look at your posts the same way anymore..... those images burned a lasting impression, and some suspicion.


----------



## casiocasio10

mishele said:


> This is my favorite of yours....
> P4200005 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!




Oh yes the day i tried Indian food ....


----------



## Robin_Usagani

wow.. 8000 images on flickr


----------



## RobN185

Robin_Usagani said:


> wow.. 8000 images on flickr



Make that 144,397 images on over 8000 pages !!!!!  WOW indeed!!!


----------



## MiFleur

Bitter Jeweler said:


> MiFleur said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad we don't see too much of these on the forum, frankly disgusting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judgy McJudgerson.
Click to expand...


Just my opinion, you are entitled to yours!


----------



## Robin_Usagani

last photo was taken April 2011?  Why stopped????


----------



## Pallycow

Robin_Usagani said:


> last photo was taken April 2011?  Why stopped????



legal issues ?   lol


----------



## cgipson1

MiFleur said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiFleur said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad we don't see too much of these on the forum, frankly disgusting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judgy McJudgerson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just my opinion, you are entitled to yours!
Click to expand...


fwiw... My girlfriend agrees with you entirely! She was appalled that someone would post something like this, especially where there are young female members. She found the shot with the doll very disturbing!


----------



## pixmedic

cgipson1 said:


> MiFleur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judgy McJudgerson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my opinion, you are entitled to yours!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fwiw... My girlfriend agrees with you entirely! She was appalled that someone would post something like this, especially where there are young female members. She found the shot with the doll very disturbing!
Click to expand...


We see a lot "racier"  photos of women on here all the time. Less disturbing mind you,  but noone seems to mind an attractive woman photo pushing the envelope of what's allowed on thr forum. Im sure his photos got him exactly what he wanted here.


----------



## casiocasio10

i put warning on the topic (NSFW)


----------



## The_Traveler

casiocasio10 said:


> i put warning on the topic (NSFW)



I don't think that's a strong enough warning. :meh:


----------



## casiocasio10

cgipson1 said:


> MiFleur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judgy McJudgerson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my opinion, you are entitled to yours!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fwiw... My girlfriend agrees with you entirely! She was appalled that someone would post something like this, especially where there are young female members. She found the shot with the doll very disturbing!
Click to expand...


I am a man so i am dirty and creep right? the photo with the doll was very disturbing?  LOL.. Yeah... o.k whatever


----------



## casiocasio10

fine removed the "very disturbing" photo's......


----------



## Lmphotos

I remember when I had my first beer......But seriously I find this halarious!


----------



## casiocasio10

Lmphotos said:


> I remember when I had my first beer......But seriously I find this halarious!




Thanks.... But i don't dink beer... I drink Japanese sake....


people got to get it in there head that being showing some skin don't make things sexual... I went to the Philippians in 2001 with my dad when we whee there we went to a palace where people where swimming nude. men, woman, kids. There was nothing sexual about that.


----------



## GoProPhotographer

Hmm....


----------



## bogeyguy

Gotta have big balls to post those.


----------



## casiocasio10

343 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## Ashlee_Duh

I just spit out my drink. These are just.... I have no words. None.   
​


----------



## Josh66

bogeyguy said:


> Gotta have big balls to post those.



Haha - you should have seen the ones he removed (which were also the best ones)...


----------



## Michael79

Robin_Usagani said:


> last photo was taken April 2011?  Why stopped????


Yuri's lawyers may have sent a Notice to cease/quit order?


----------



## casiocasio10

Michael79 said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> last photo was taken April 2011?  Why stopped????
> 
> 
> 
> Yuri's lawyers may have sent a Notice to cease/quit order?
Click to expand...


No... they let people do fan art... fair use... as long as it's respectful...


----------



## dbvirago

Whiskey
Tango
Foxtrot


----------



## casiocasio10

dbvirago said:


> Whiskey
> Tango
> Foxtrot



lol


----------



## PropilotBW

This guy takes the cake.  No, seriously...the WHOLE cake!


----------



## casiocasio10

PropilotBW said:


> This guy takes the cake.  No, seriously...the WHOLE cake!



caliing me fat?


----------



## manaheim

Casio... ease up.


----------



## casiocasio10

manaheim said:


> Casio... ease up.



SORRY... They found the one thing that makes me mad


----------



## manaheim

1. They didn't call you fat.  They used a pretty common expression that has nothing to do with weight.
2. You come on here and post the most INSANELY RIDICULOUS series of pictures I have seen in 9 years... and you get testy when people poke fun on any level?  Seriously?

Come on man.  You can't have it both ways.  Either you're going to make fun of yourself and invite others to do likewise, or not.  Pick one.


----------



## casiocasio10

manaheim said:


> 1. They didn't call you fat.  They used a pretty common expression that has nothing to do with weight.
> 2. You come on here and post the most INSANELY RIDICULOUS series of pictures I have seen in 9 years... and you get testy when people poke fun on any level?  Seriously?
> 
> Come on man.  You can't have it both ways.  Either you're going to make fun of yourself and invite others to do likewise, or not.  Pick one.



he said a take a whole cake... as in eating a whole cake... But whatever


----------



## manaheim

Dude.  Read this: Take the cake


----------



## EIngerson

casiocasio10 said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. They didn't call you fat.  They used a pretty common expression that has nothing to do with weight.
> 2. You come on here and post the most INSANELY RIDICULOUS series of pictures I have seen in 9 years... and you get testy when people poke fun on any level?  Seriously?
> 
> Come on man.  You can't have it both ways.  Either you're going to make fun of yourself and invite others to do likewise, or not.  Pick one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he said a take a whole cake... as in eating a whole cake... But whatever
Click to expand...


If you can't handle it, don't post pictures of yourself half naked.


----------



## casiocasio10

manaheim said:


> Dude.  Read this: Take the cake



TAKE THE CAKE IS NOT A INSULT ON ITS OWN BUT WHEN YO ADD THE 2ND PART IT BECOMES ONE


----------



## mishele

casiocasio10 said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.  Read this: Take the cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKE THE CAKE IS NOT A INSULT ON ITS OWN BUT WHEN YO ADD THE 2ND PART IT BECOMES ONE
Click to expand...

The best advice I can give you is to try to use the Ignore option. If his comment bothered you, put him on that list and you won't see anything he has to say anymore. 
Now, your threads have been fun! Lets see if we can get this back on track.:hug::


----------



## casiocasio10

mishele said:


> Now, your threads have been fun! Lets see if we can get this back on track.:hug::


WILL TRY.




Turning Japanese by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




pizza by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




pizza by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




SAM_1251 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




Untitled by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




P9260667 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




P9260669 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




Untitled by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




P9260671 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




P4210003 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




p4270013 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




get in close by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




Untitled by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




yummy by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr













Untitled by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr





Untitled by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr





Untitled by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr






Untitled by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr






By Robert Casio by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


YOU DON'T HAFT TO HAVE A 180 I.Q TO LOOK THIS DUMB BUT IT DON'T HURT



Untitled by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr

ME BACK IN MY HIGH SCHOOL DAYS..
longest 2 YEARS OF MY LIFE.



casio eatting pizza with pokemon master Sam Green by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## casiocasio10

708 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## Lmphotos

Ok the first set of pictures you posted I though were funny in a will ferrel "step brothers" kind of way..now they are just weird and stupid. Plus your house is really really dirty. :S


----------



## casiocasio10

IT'S LIVED IN


----------



## casiocasio10

Lmphotos said:


> Plus your house is really really dirty. :S






343 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## kathyt

PropilotBW said:


> This guy takes the cake.  No, seriously...the WHOLE cake!



Not cool! I find this thread rather funny. There is no reason to personally attack, just exit out of the thread if you don't agree.


----------



## casiocasio10

kathythorson said:


> PropilotBW said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy takes the cake.  No, seriously...the WHOLE cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not cool! I find this thread rather funny. There is no reason to personally attack, just exit out of the thread if you don't agree.
Click to expand...


thanks  




I am a B.H.M (Big Handsome Man) web-star / web-model

I know a lot of B.B.W (Big Beautiful Women)  web-stars / web-models also

And lots of P.J.W (Proud Japanese woman) web-stars / web-models also

and a lot of like over 2000 J-cute ( Japanese cuteness  culture ) web-stars / web-models also


----------



## manaheim

casiocasio10 said:


> Lmphotos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus your house is really really dirty. :S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 343 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr
Click to expand...


hahahah... ok now that was funny.


----------



## casiocasio10

manaheim said:


> casiocasio10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmphotos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus your house is really really dirty. :S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 343 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahahah... ok now that was funny.
Click to expand...


----------



## manaheim

^ HA!

Experience tells me that the man in that shot would be yelled at later for missing a bunch of spots.


----------



## Rick58

manaheim said:


> ^ HA!
> 
> Experience tells me that the man in that shot would be yelled at later for missing a bunch of spots.



You're married to, huh?


----------



## manaheim

Rick58 said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ HA!
> 
> Experience tells me that the man in that shot would be yelled at later for missing a bunch of spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're married to, huh?
Click to expand...


ohhhhhh yes.  My wife has made clear to me that I would be dead in a week, immersed in my own filth, if left to my own resources.


----------



## casiocasio10

wow...


----------



## MiFleur

casiocasio10 said:


> PropilotBW said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy takes the cake.  No, seriously...the WHOLE cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caliing me fat?
Click to expand...


I guess that when posting pictures like you did, you expose yourself to have what comes with it.
Man look at yourself and deal with it!


----------



## tirediron

*ENOUGH!  Personal attacks and derogatory comments stop NOW!  

Regardless of the nature of the post, or your expectation, there is no requirement for rude or belittling comments.  OP:  I'm really not sure what your intention is with this thread, but I would strongly recommend that you consider a little more carefully the type of images that you post.  *


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

MiFleur said:


> casiocasio10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PropilotBW said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy takes the cake.  No, seriously...the WHOLE cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caliing me fat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that when posting pictures like you did, you expose yourself to have what comes with it.
> Man look at yourself and deal with it!
Click to expand...


Look at yourself.
 With the right to have an opinion, comes the greater responsibility to know when to not share it.


----------



## ratssass

well said,jeweler....


----------



## cgipson1

I don't think *MiFleur *has done or said anything to justify calling her a profane five letter word... That is uncalled for, Bitter!


----------

